# Winter Sports........



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

The _Weather_ thread makes me think of what you guys are using/sporting during the Winter.

I am personally very skilled in all Downhill Ski, Snowboarding and Ice Skating. Although I don't like Winter that much, I simply admire its sports.

There's nothing better to do in the Winter than speed fast, whether this is from a downhill on Ski or on a frozen pond with friends while playing Hockey.

I'm not much into Cross Country but that will change this season, I hope.

What are your favorites in Winter time? I can bet Erich is a Cross Countrier, Lesofprimus used to play Ice Hockey and also now I know that CC and Lanc are pummeling.


----------



## JCS (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not much into any winter sports, I'd like to try cross country some day though.


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2005)

I personally luv back country skiing as a great form of cross training and part of my job besides.

this has to count as a winter sport and should be listed on the poll in my estimation 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

I snow blade and ski although not really proper downhill skiing it is downhills.


----------



## toffigd (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm ice-skating every friday from october till april


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

A few years ago I constructed a sledge from plastic window frame runners and a small sheet ot chipboard. I bent the front of the runners and the wood and stuck them together, a bit of wax o the plastic runners and whoosh! Incredibly fast and dangerous sledge. Took it for another spin yesterday and fell off at high speed many times, and hurt my back constructing crude snow jumps.

For next winter, im gonna make some home made skis from the plastic window frames and a pair of old trainers...Home made bodge jobs are always the best


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

Lol I wanna see your home made skis!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

I do some snowboarding. Not very good though. I used to ski until I started snowboarding and now I will never go back.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

I did ski from my 6 then in 12 i skipped on snb and last winter i borrowed ski from my firend and now i dont wanna get out of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Id love to try some winter sports. Trouble is Cornwall isnt known for its high altitude mountainous terrain  Wouldnt mind trying a few water sports either, but for that ill have to wait until we do our speedboat up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats the nice thing about wear I live. About a 2 hour drive and I am in the Alps. Austria has some great skiing.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

So is Einsbach somewhere in the South of Bayern?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Do you mean Ansbach? Yes Ansbach is in Bayern. We are 45 minutes from Wurzberg. We are also near the Czech border also, about an hour or so, maybe a bit less.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, sorry I realised that. I was drunk...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

No worries. Ansbach is about 30km from Nurnberg.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

While seeking info on Ansbach now, I found this. I think you, as an German-American and as a flyer, too, might be interested...

http://www.jwv.org/communication/summer02geners.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow thanks for the site, that was interesting.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

Actually, how long do you stay in Ansbach now?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

I will be in Ansbach for the next couple of years, till my wife finishes studying at the University of Wurzberg.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh my fault...... I meant like how long you've been living there since....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been living in Ansbach since 2001. I lived in Stuttgart before then.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

ach so


----------



## mosquitoman (Dec 11, 2005)

It's missing my winter equipment- the humble tea tray


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

www.happysport.cz - my new job. well paid.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Just v'been to the Sakting Rink yesterday night.
I taught my bro how to skate....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats cool, hope you guys had fun.


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2005)

Adler have you and your lovely wife ever attended the huge cross country ski race near Linderhof ? I've heard it is a kick in the butt..........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thats cool, hope you guys had fun.



Well I had, not very big though. It was just for some 50 minutes and I had to look after him and was teaching him intensively... He made a great progress. When he stood on the ice for the first time, he even couldn't balance and was falling immediately. At the end of the sakting, he could made a circle with only very few bails...

I was also still exhausted from the party night a day before, but yep, it was quite fun.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Drunk skating..what a great idea...


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2005)

drunk skating and butt naked ..... right ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

It could work, but thinking of skin burning off on the ice at high speed...ouch


----------



## Pisis (Dec 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Drunk skating..what a great idea...



no, i wasn't drunk......... just sleepy.......
but i already did skate a biut drunk........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Could also get painful CC.
http://www.ephinx.com/tvadverts/43/fosters-superchilled-naked-ice-skating-advert.html(Needs Quicktime)


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

Cycling 35 miles this morning in 28F and fog..............YES ! I luv it.

see you guys in a couple of hrs....

♫


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

Erich said:


> Adler have you and your lovely wife ever attended the huge cross country ski race near Linderhof ? I've heard it is a kick in the butt..........



Nope never have.


----------

